# Installation von Mono auf Linux



## GhoBu (11. Mai 2004)

Moin!

Nach langen Stunden hab ich es endlich geschafft, Mono auf einer Suse9.0-Kiste zu installieren. Es  auch alles soweit, nur der Zugriff auf die Gtk#-Bibliothek  nicht. 

Zum Beispiel beim Start von 'monodoc', welches ebenfalls Gtk# benötigt, erscheint die Meldung:


> Unhandled Exception: System.DllNotFoundException: libgtk-win32-2.0-0.dll
> in <0x00053> (wrapper managed-to-native) Gtk.Application:gtk_init (int&,intptr&)
> in <0x00038> Gtk.Application:Init ()
> in [0x0011b] (at /home/duncan/conf/mono-conf/monodoc/BUILD/monodoc-0.15/browser/browser.c s:80) Monodoc.Driver:Main (string[])



Diese dll wird aber korrekterweise in der "libgtk-win32-2.0-0.dll" auf die "libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0" gemappt. 

Hat noch jemand in den letzten Tagen die neue Beta testen wollen?


Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## GhoBu (14. Mai 2004)

Okay... war mein Fehler! Hatte von einem vorherigen Versuch noch einen zweiten GAC... Und dadurch gab es die o.a. Komplikationen.

Nun bekomme ich mehrfach aber folgende Meldung, die ich noch nicht recht verstehe:


> (<unknown>:2166): Gtk-WARNING **: Im Modulpfad »qtpixmap« konnte keine Themen-Engine gefunden werden,



Gruß
Jürgen


----------

